# John Wall says he 'probably won't make' 2016 Olympic team



## Basel

> Washington Wizards point guard John Wall may have spent only one year in college, but he seems to have a firm understanding of Team USA's numbers game.
> 
> In predicting whether he'll be selected to USA Basketball's 2016 team for the Rio Olympics, Wall figures he'll be one of the odd men out.
> 
> "Chris Paul has already won one [Olympic gold medal]. Steph Curry had an amazing last year and just won the World Cup. Kyrie [Irving] just won the World Cup. Russell [Westbrook] will probably be on the team. They'll use him as a 2-guard," Wall told Comcast SportsNet Washington. "So, I probably won't make it."
> 
> Wall and the four players he listed ahead of himself were also joined by fellow point guards Mike Conley and Michael Carter-Williams as part of Team USA's minicamp last week. Typically, the U.S. has carried only three point guards on their rosters for international competition.
> 
> Wall said that even though he presumes he won't make the team, he enjoyed the experience and praised both USA Basketball architect Jerry Colangelo and coach Mike Krzyzewski.
> 
> "Great group of guys over there. Jerry Colangelo, Coach K. ... All those guys are great people," Wall said.
> 
> Despite that sentiment, he still isn't expecting a trip to Rio in 2016.
> 
> "Oh, yeah. Ten times out of 10 they'll be on the team," Wall said, later adding, "I'll be out of the picture ... I'm just being honest."
> 
> Though the network said Wall was fairly light-hearted during the conversation and joking about his assumed fate, he also said he intends to use the predicted slight to help motivate him.
> 
> "It's tough, but I've been overlooked my whole career. I'm used to it. Just more motivation and fuel to my fire," Wall said. "Going into this year, [Team USA] is an opportunity, but my main goal is focusing on the Washington Wizards."


http://espn.go.com/olympics/basketb...l-washington-wizards-says-think-make-team-usa


----------



## Baller4eva

There sure is a lot of talent at the point guard position, but John Wall shouldn't count himself out just yet. He is also one of the best in the league as well.


----------



## Offthecourt

John should be more worried about who the Wiz are bringing in next year as coach and if he'll get any scoring help.


----------

